# We have an egg!



## NomesB (Mar 11, 2010)

My little single ex-feral hen, Snowy, just laid her first egg! No complications (such a relief), and she seems alert and happy. Is there anything that I need to do for her now? She normally lives outdoors in a small loft/coop, but I put her in her carrier and brought her inside when I noticed her bunkering down to lay - so that I could keep an eye on her and put her somewhere quiet and warm. However, she is now getting quite vocal and looking to be let out of the carrier - she is not showing any interest in the egg. It is about 8pm here, and summer, but it will be a cool night (about 13 degrees celcius). Is it OK to put her back out in her coop for the night (with the egg, of course) where she will be in familar surroundings?


----------



## NomesB (Mar 11, 2010)

She was getting very agitated in the carrier, so I decided to put her out in the coop. It is fairly well insulated, apart from one side which is all mesh, but I covered half of that to make it more cosy. I put the egg in a makeshift nest box on the floor of the coop (which is actually around hip height) and showed it to her - she rolled it around a little but then lost interest. In all other respects she was very bright, alert, and active. She flew up to her usual sleeping perch and settled in for the night like she always does. She was eating and drinking as normal before the egg, and I made sure she had two big drinks afterwards, so hopefully everything should be fine.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they usually do not sit the eggs untill the second is layed which is about 48 hours later.. so she may sit them then.. she should have a nest bowl and a place to do this and it should not be moved around or she will may not sit them...and that is what you want.. so she does not lay again too soon..


----------



## NomesB (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks spirit wings. I thought that she may not sit until the second egg arrives. I put the first egg in a shallow cardboard box which is large enough for her to sit in, with some shredded paper, so it cannot move around - but I will try to get a "proper" nest bowl today. She "discovered" the first egg this morning, and was making herself comfortable in the box when I left for work. I am perfectly happy for her to sit on the eggs as long as she wants, provided that she is healthy and happy too. Will also have to work out a routine so that she can have regular breaks...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

NomesB said:


> Thanks spirit wings. I thought that she may not sit until the second egg arrives. I put the first egg in a shallow cardboard box which is large enough for her to sit in, with some shredded paper, so it cannot move around - but I will try to get a "proper" nest bowl today. She "discovered" the first egg this morning, and was making herself comfortable in the box when I left for work. I am perfectly happy for her to sit on the eggs as long as she wants, provided that she is healthy and happy too. Will also have to work out a routine so that she can have regular breaks...


if she likes the box that is fine.. removing it now may cause her to abandon the egg/s.. just let her use the box for this round and then see if it works for her.. if she likes the box no need for a nest bowl..


----------

